

Using CAPTCHAs to enable more effective yet free advertising. - amichail

Consider a service where your ad(s) is seen carefully k times provided that you carefully look at ~k ads.<p>The "carefully" part is accomplished via advertiser submitted CAPTCHAs.<p>Example:<p>In this puzzle, you win by turning all numbers into what?<p>To carefully look at ads, you would enter a query to see ads that would interest you.
======
babyshake
When I was first beginning to work on the startup project I'm now working on,
I considered some similar ideas about interactive advertising, although more
focused specifically on how the technology I'm working with could be
applicable.

While interactive advertising does exist, there is really no market for it.
Advertising is basically synonymous with Adsense and Adwords, with some brand
advertising in the case of large, brand-based businesses.

~~~
babyshake
Actually, I take that back. Casual gaming is an existing market that in some
cases is basically interactive advertising. But that market has considerably
different rules and expectations than, say, search-based advertising.

------
cschneid
The question here is rather incoherent. But the idea of interactive ads aren't
old (shoot the duck, etc). Not sure how CAPTCHAs fit in this...

~~~
amichail
What is unclear about this idea?

